# DIY: Repeating Sling-Crossbow



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

A little video I made recently.


----------



## Party Jesus (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks epic, but maybe you should add the template on this thread ;D


----------

